

55.7% of Android owners "hate Apple" (and other smartphone stats) - aglayav
http://www.businessinsider.com/smartphone-survey-results-2011-4

======
jdietrich
55.7% of a statistically-unrepresentative group answered the question "What
might make you buy the iPhone instead [of an Android handset]?" with "Nothing:
I hate Apple". The other options given for that question were "A very cheap
iPhone option", "An iPhone that works better with non-Apple apps and products"
and "An iPhone that had better apps and typing". There was no "other" option
in the survey.

The demographic captured by the survey were far more likely to own a
smartphone than the general population and far more likely to own an Android
handset over an iPhone. 16% of respondents came to the survey via an Android
fan site, versus 3% who came from an iPhone fan site.

------
nextparadigms
The result is not surprising considering the survey was terribly biased
towards Apple related answers and the only real option for Android users was
"I Hate Apple".

